# aba tdi stroker



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

just a quick q
To put a TDI crank in an ABA, which TDI cranks can you use? Just mk3's? Or mk4's too? And willl the PD engine cranks work as well?


----------



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

*Re: aba tdi stroker (notso2slo)*

no one knows?


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: aba tdi stroker (notso2slo)*

can use either but Mk3s drop in where as Mk4s need the oil drive gear cut off and the snout modded.


----------



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

what kind of mod on the oil snout is needed?


----------



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (notso2slo)*

?


----------



## schmutz1 (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (notso2slo)*

I have some of the same questions. Also what needs to be done the the rest of the motor to run a tdi crank and what are the bennefits?
thanks


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (schmutz1)*

x2.


----------



## schmutz1 (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (notso2slo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notso2slo* »_what kind of mod on the oil snout is needed?

this question I can answer. I found it in another thread.
First you need to press off the oil pump drive sprocket or cut it off. Then the end of the crank on the pulley side will be to long and it will need to be machined or cut shorter. I'll see if i can find that thread again and post the link. Found it there is a thread in this forum called 2120vt corrado and he has pics of a mk4 tdi crank next to a 2.0L crank so you can see the difference there. I understand why you would want to increase the stroke. More tdc dwell time,better cylinder filling,slower piston speeds,and increased overal displacement. However I'm not sure if the work required is enough of a benefit?? I mean the overall stroke increases 2.7mm and with a .040 overbore you are probly around a 2.2L+ (i don't know)but is it worth it for the price you will pay to machine the crank(assuming u are using a mk4 unit like myself)and the price to machine the deck height of the pistons? All this and I am building a aba 16vt. Any insight hear would be AWSOME. Thanks

_Modified by schmutz1 at 3:57 PM 4-15-2009_


_Modified by schmutz1 at 4:05 PM 4-15-2009_


----------



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

I'm getting the crank for free, and do machining myself, so that shouldn't be too much of a problem. I'm also going with wiseco custom forged pistons and oversize valves. With 83.5mm pistons and the tdi crank, you are actually only looking at like 2.1L, but it should be for an interesting build.
If you are looking for power, this is not the place to spend your money. I do it for the heck of it. And I like torque.


----------



## ryanarchy (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: (notso2slo)*

when i built my scirocco motor i used an aba block, pl head and mk4 tdi crank with 9a pistons with 1mm taken off the skirts. Went to a local machine shop and it was 500 to get the gear taken off, snout ground down, knife-edged and balanced. it weighed 31 lbs done, compared to the aba @32 lbs, stock tdi is 38 and i think you can get the tdi crank down to 27lbs. You will need to shave off the corners of the oil squirters if you are working with a pre-95 block. but overall it worked good.


----------



## schmutz1 (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (ryanarchy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanarchy* »_when i built my scirocco motor i used an aba block, pl head and mk4 tdi crank with 9a pistons with 1mm taken off the skirts. Went to a local machine shop and it was 500 to get the gear taken off, snout ground down, knife-edged and balanced. it weighed 31 lbs done, compared to the aba @32 lbs, stock tdi is 38 and i think you can get the tdi crank down to 27lbs. You will need to shave off the corners of the oil squirters if you are working with a pre-95 block. but overall it worked good. 

right on. Your setup sounds sweet. I'm thinking I might pass on the tdi crank. For a turbo car it might not benefit as much. Not positive on that statement either though. My reality is that I just bought pistons and now i need to save for rods. Then machine work. So the added expense of machining a tdi crank might not be in the "budget".


----------



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

i was under the impression that a stroker isn't the most ideal for a turbo anyway.
And I'm gonna be ordering custom pistons, cause there's no stock ones that are slip in for my application, so if you already have them, you pretty much gotta stick to the game plan then.


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (ryanarchy)*

Heya, 
what sorta numbers are we talking about here?


----------



## eurogt (May 23, 2004)

*Re: (DubPhreek)*

A stroked 16v ABA running ITB's and in good tune should put out 200hp. Naturally Aspirated.


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (eurogt)*

curious what rods you guys are running when using a bigger crank?


----------



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

I'm probably gonna stick with the stock forged rods, unless I come across some extra cash and can afford some lightweight ones. But that would be the only reason I'd get those, weight. 
A stroker isn't gonna hand over much horsepower, an extra 100cc's won't break the bank. I was just planning a rebuild, and can get a crank for free, so I figured I'd spend an extra grand or 2 and get a little more torque out of the situation
Raw power on these engines is found in the head. That's where I'll spend the real money.


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (notso2slo)*

what I was wondering was does one use a shorter rod (custom?) or simply machine the piston crowns?


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (nick526)*

machine crowns or if ordering pistons, get them made correctly. If using 9A pistons, it works out right since they are 1.4 mm shorter than ABF pistons and the TDi crank pushes them up 1.35 mm.
Edit: for an 8V you could use AEG type pistons(on rebushed rods) since they are 1 mm shorter than ABA pistons.


_Modified by vwpat at 7:41 AM 4-22-2009_


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (vwpat)*

cool, thanks Pat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanarchy (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: (nick526)*

what size is the piston pin on an aeg? im looking to add a g-lader to my stroked 16v aba motor and am looking at piston options.


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (ryanarchy)*

20 mm.


----------



## ryanarchy (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: (vwpat)*

so if i were to run aeg pistons with the pl head, aba rods and block and tdi crank, would my compression be right around 9 to 1?


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (ryanarchy)*

I would have to run the numbers but I would guess low 8s:1, for 9 or low 9s:1 use the ABA pistons. The AEG piston almost compensated for the extra stroke of the TDi crank which puts you close to the 92.8/ABA piston combo which is around 8:1.


----------



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

I'm ordering custom pistons, make sure I get the right compression ratio, and get an extra mm on my pistons


----------



## 91redjetta (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: (notso2slo)*

been talking to the wrong crowd. So if I understand. 
I can use the tdi crank in the aba and still use stock aba pistons and rods?


----------



## dubbinway (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (91redjetta)*

bump for info!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (notso2slo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notso2slo* »_I'm getting the crank for free, and do machining myself, so that shouldn't be too much of a problem. I'm also going with wiseco custom forged pistons and oversize valves. With 83.5mm pistons and the tdi crank, you are actually only looking at like 2.1L, but it should be for an interesting build.
If you are looking for power, this is not the place to spend your money. I do it for the heck of it. And I like torque.


Torque is fun, especially on the streets. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here is my 2091cc 8V build.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: aba tdi stroker (notso2slo)*

I have an early TDI crank in my ABA 16V. The machinist "sunk" the mounts for oil squirters 1-2-3 to match #4 to provide clearence. Everything else was pretty standard.


----------



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

You can't use a tdi crank and aba pistons. I'm pretty sure you can use 9a pistons out of a 2.0l 16v, but they still yield a lower compression ratio than stock. If you use aba rods and pistons with a tdi crank, the pistons will extend beyond the block and contact the pistons. 

So update on my project, I think I'm gonna go with a 16v tdi stroked. I picked up an alh crank for free, I'm gonna have it modified for an aba and knife edged and lightened for clearance and to closer match the weight of a stock crank (tdi cranks are heavy!) 

So it will be a 2.0l 16v head aba block tdi stroker crank with 83.5 low expansion thermal coated pistons, Ina or integrated engineering rods, and running megasquirt. But I just also started my 16v turbo scirocco track car build, so progress will be limited to funds on hand. 

I've pretty much decided just to do it all, and do it right. Megasquirt is going in my GTI first, via the stock wiring harness (to keep me in my current scca solo 2 competitive class till I do my motor swap), so when I finish the more build, it will be a matter of dropping in the new motor and having fun driving it!


----------



## ryanarchy (Nov 27, 2008)

I am running the factory forged shot peened and polished 159mm rods.


----------



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

I know aftermarket rods are overkill, but I plan to do it anyway


----------



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

sorry to dig this thread up from the grave but im gettin ready to build my own motor. so if i read this correctly, i can use 83.5mm 9a pistons, stock aba rods, and a 95.5 tdi crank to get to 2.1 L displacement, correct? i wanna do a high compression aba stroker with the possibility of itb's in the future and be as cool as the kids with vr6's 

edit: car is being purpose built for road racing and autocross.


----------



## BlueRagTop (May 19, 2009)

check out the last few pages of this thread

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-a-ABA-16v-Parts-List-FAQ-Thread-going/page56


----------



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

my bad. i forgot to mention i wanna stay with my already built 8v head. just looking to stroke it a bit. any clues as to what rotating assembly i should be using? i know a 95.5 crank and aba rods, just not sure what pistons to use. i wanna do high comp too.


----------

